# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Java sparrow instagram profile

## yannis

Ενα προφιλ που ειδα τυχαια(δεν εχω instagram) και μου φανηκε πολυ ενδιαφερον!!

https://www.instagram.com/cotasun/

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες! 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες! 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Εχει και βιντεακια που κανει πατινι

----------

